# Full Spectrum Laser H-Series 5th Gen. 20" X 12" 45 Watt



## copcarcollector

Thanks for the review. A laser is on my want list, looking mostly at Epilog. The Full Spectrum is water cooled, correct? Thanks for the info, looking forward to seeing more of your lasered work!


----------



## wuddoc

We have also purchased the FS Laser 20-12 45 watt and have found customer service is good. Our problem is learning how to use CorelDraw as we are in a rural area and classes are only available online.


----------



## meltechs

I would at least say their 20×12 hobby laser is better than their pro series machines. The pro series is all made in China except for the software …which is pretty good but not as feature rich. Big thing with FS is their support. 
There's a lack of depth in that dept. They are mainly into engineering - not warranty or technical help. I've talked to both sales and support extensively and used their hobby laser and I think the forums echo what the good and bad are. You can read lots of forum reviews. You will additionally find employee reviews and apparently they have internal challenges to overcome.

Comparing an FS to an Epilog is like comparing a hyndai with bmw. You're comparing apples and oranges. RF tubes are a lot more expensive tube and yes it costs more to own and maintain but the performance is better.

I'd only recommend Full Spectrum if you're a DIY'er prepared to troubleshoot any big problems on your own.


----------



## LadywoodFurniture

Hello, I'm just about to buy a laser myself for templating for my furniture and small laser crafts (earrings, boxes, engraved wall hangings etc) I'm very seriously considering the Full Spectrum 45w. I noticed your review was from March of 2016. What are your feelings on the laser almost 9 months later? What did you meaning by arching? Did you mean there was an electrical arch inside the machine? That seems dangerous but I don't know much about electricity and I'm having a hard time visualizing it. The price point is reasonable on the Full Spectrum as opposed to Epilouge and Universal, which both look like I will have to hit a 10k price point or more, so I interested in how your Full Spectrum is holding up.

THanks!


----------



## jawqn87

I still love my Laser, I have had it now for almost 1.5 years and I am still on the original Laser tube with no real issues other than the arching. The arching happens on longer jobs that are at 100% power. It can be dangerous, however, the arch is happening inside of the machine and the case is grounded. The arch is due to how the laser tube is receiving its power, It can be fixed, I just need to wrap more teflon tape around the terminal or I run it on lower settings with no issues.

The machine is really flexible and I use it as often as I can. It adds that little flair to a project and offers a great way to personalize something even further. We used it to engrave a cutting board for our realtor, that has resulted in her asking me to make her more to give out as welcome home gifts to her other clients. I have not used it to cut much, though I have some projects comings up that I will use that feature, we will see how it does with 3/16 to 1/4" thick plywood/wood. It will take multiple passes but should be able to handle it.


----------



## Chrisjames85

Have any of you used it for marking metal such as stainless with Cermark. I'm looking at a p series 36×24 with 120 watt laser for my shop


----------



## Sunnyskies

*WARNING!!!* I have had this same laser for over a year now. I have been through 3 power supplies and the laser is currently down again. We use it in a school environment and it is only used maybe 3-4 times per week. FSlaser has attempted to charge me for faulty power supplies and is now saying that the laser is out of warranty…. even through they never actually repaired it over the past year. I too had a positive user experience during the first month when the laser functioned. Do not buy this laser unless you are prepared to repair it yourself. There are many laser companies on the market right now and I would caution anyone from doing business with Full Spectrum. Some of the chinese built lasers are far more reliable and $1000's less. FSLaser does not honor its warranty!! I have had to file with the Better Business Bureau…


----------

